# Cup holder for tractors



## tnwalkingred

All,

With hay season right around the corner anyone got a good suggestion on where to get a cupholder for my tractor? I'm tired of losing water and gatorade bottles everytime I need both hands! LOL

--Kyle


----------



## dubltrubl

I've tried a few and have been unhappy with them all so far. I did see a magnetic one a few days ago that looked like it might work great to set on top of fender. It was insulated too. I plan on trying one. If I find one local and try it, i'll drop a line with a review,,








Steve


----------



## urednecku

Depends on how fancy ya wanna be. I've seen coffee can's bolted to a fender. Also know of a piece of PVC pipe mounted so it'll hold a water bottle.
As for the store-bought ones, would kinda depend on what/where ya wanna mount what kind. Check out any auto parts & ag supply store's.


----------



## enos

Go to boat store, they have ones that self level for sailboats. Never spill a drop.


----------



## JeffRocknr

This was my quick fix on the raking tractor. I bought them at autozone and cut off the end that is bent to slide down into your door, and then ran a selftapping screw through it.


----------



## somedevildawg

enos said:


> Go to boat store, they have ones that self level for sailboats. Never spill a drop.


Called a bar buoy I believe


----------



## enos

NOT that anyone has consumed alchol in a boat.!


----------



## rjbaustian

Had an old farmer in these parts that always said "drinking and farming don't mix". My buddies and I proved that once the sun starts to drop, combining corn and drinking DO in fact mix, and quite well! Not much better than sitting on a fender with your buddy, planting corn with a 4 row wide, in a 75 degree day, and each of you holding a cold one. Not saying its safe..... But that's not what we're discussing today


----------



## askinner

rjbaustian said:


> Had an old farmer in these parts that always said "drinking and farming don't mix". My buddies and I proved that once the sun starts to drop, combining corn and drinking DO in fact mix, and quite well! Not much better than sitting on a fender with your buddy, planting corn with a 4 row wide, in a 75 degree day, and each of you holding a cold one. Not saying its safe..... But that's not what we're discussing today


Lol, I was reading this thinking "that isn't real safe", then I remembered last night how I spilt a whole beer in my tractor cab while pushing up a fire I've got burning. Looks like I better take more notice of this thread, drink driving is dangerous, as I demonstrated, you can spill your beer  (Disclaimer: That whole beer was my first for the evening!!)


----------



## JD3430

I don't like drinking while farming because I hate stopping to pee a lot. Full bladder & bumps don't mix!,


----------



## R Ball

I like a beverage holder that will hold a huggie with my favorite beverage in it. Flat platform 
Tractor to set a small cooler on. Set up right I can mow and Tedder all day.
We also added two way radios that allow us to communicate for anything. Got them all second hand very cheap and beat a CB big time. These help save a lot of time.


----------



## JD3430

R Ball said:


> I like a beverage holder that will hold a huggie with my favorite beverage in it. Flat platform
> Tractor to set a small cooler on. Set up right I can mow and Tedder all day.
> We also added two way radios that allow us to communicate for anything. Got them all second hand very cheap and beat a CB big time. These help save a lot of time.


 Where did you find 2 way radios that work good? All the ones I buy are junk and never seem to work like they say they will.


----------



## R Ball

Before they let me go at work they wanted me to get rid of everthing. I put a bid in thru a buddy and got everything. They work great and I am certain be a real time saver.


----------



## Nitram

Cell phone


----------



## R Ball

Not real good coverage here Nitram.


----------



## JD3430

Nitram said:


> Cell phone


That's what I use. 
Always was fascinated with the push to talk type cell phone. Seemed like a Wilkie talkie/ cell phone. Didn't they kind of die out, though? Sorry getting off topic!! Someday I want the Deere with the chiller for the cup holder. Now that's technology!!! Lol


----------



## Nitram

R Ball said:


> Not real good coverage here Nitram.


Same here but the two ways I've had didn't cut it


----------



## mlappin

I freeze water in empty gatorade bottles, in the cab tractors they stay right behind the seat no problem, on the open station tractors they stay under the seat no problems.

Back in the dark ages when we still practiced the archaic practice of cultivating I'd send my wife (then girlfriend) to the local tavern to get me a liter of fresh strawberry margaritas. Only one though, had to wait till the beans were a foot tall before attempting 2 liters of margaritas lest beans would be knocked over.

Used to help a friend chop his corn silage after he'd start milking and I'd go fill the small wagon off the muck. Bring it up, dump it in the bunker, spread and pack it, take the empty back to the field. Bout time I went pass the milkhouse he'd bring a cold beer out of the parlor. Head to the field, fill, dump, spread, pack and repeat on the beer.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Wow. You guys drink at work?

I don't want to offend anyone, but that's just absolutely unacceptable. ZERO tolerance for anything like that around my place. If you can't wait until you are out of the fields and at home, then I believe you should be in rehab and not in the driver's seat of a tractor.

Life is simply too unpredictable to risk everything you have, just to drink a few beers. Have you considered what would happen if you were to get into an accident?

I'm not here to lecture anyone, but I thought you guys were a lot smarter than this.


----------



## mlappin

LeadFarmer said:


> Wow. You guys drink at work?
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone, but that's just absolutely unacceptable. ZERO tolerance for anything like that around my place. If you can't wait until you are out of the fields and at home, then I believe you should be in rehab and not in the driver's seat of a tractor.
> 
> Life is simply too unpredictable to risk everything you have, just to drink a few beers. Have you considered what would happen if you were to get into an accident?
> 
> I'm not here to lecture anyone, but I thought you guys were a lot smarter than this.


To each their own, having ONE cold beer is far safer in my mind than watching other peoples help driving very large equipment down the state highway while playing with their damn cell phones.

In my mind as well it's far safer to be comfortable and your mind on your job than daydreaming about what your gonna do when you get off work.

Big difference between a beer, and a six or twelve pack.


----------



## Nitram

On my field in my tractor and knowing my tolerance level. If I am going to transport across public roads is a different matter. Most of us I am sure are responsible enough to know the difference. I haven't been consuming in a couple yrs my choice but have known some who were better with a couple in em than most with out any


----------



## somedevildawg

LeadFarmer said:


> Wow. You guys drink at work?
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone, but that's just absolutely unacceptable. ZERO tolerance for anything like that around my place. If you can't wait until you are out of the fields and at home, then I believe you should be in rehab and not in the driver's seat of a tractor.
> 
> Life is simply too unpredictable to risk everything you have, just to drink a few beers. Have you considered what would happen if you were to get into an accident?
> 
> I'm not here to lecture anyone, but I thought you guys were a lot smarter than this.


Had a guy help me last year as I was behind the eight ball, he's a borderline alcoholic, doesn't drink at work, not in the am, but when 5:30 comes, he's a drinking.....on Saturday he will drink a case. But he's probably the smartest guy I've met around here, master electrician, and a Vietnam vet, helluva nice guy, we don't hang out together as I may drink a case a year and I've found the only way to tolerate a drunk is to get drunk.....BUT, I needed the help and I knew i could trust him if I could get him in the cab by 12 and out by 5 he should be fine...he got through right at 5, baled 10 acres up in squares and never missed a beat, got through and walked to his car and drove home, prolly drank 6-8 beers in that time, couldn't tell he had drank any when he got off ( found the dead ones behind the seat the next day)

Obviously I don't allow any of my workers to drink on the job, nor do I, but I'm not naive enough to think that my guys haven't tipped one back while working some 14 hour days in 100 degree weather, come dark thirty I'm sure they have partaken....

I've been known to have a beer while doing some chores around the farm or checking pivots but not using the big iron....


----------



## mlappin

I have a few older guys that when I'm doing hay will bring me a cold one when it's 90, humid as a sauna and just plain miserable out. Wouldn't be very neighborly to refuse it when they're actually looking for a little company even just for 5 minutes.


----------



## JD3430

Funny you say that. I think I burned a bridge with a customer once by not accepting a beer from her. Not a bad looking woman, she came out to me dressed in a tank top and brought me a beer while I was off loading hay. I knew if I drank one beer with her, that I was DONE for the day. One beer on a hot day and I'm not going back to work. She never was the same after that to me. I think she kind of felt like I turned her "act of kindness" down.....
Now I know what you're thinking, but I have better at home and even if I didn't,,,, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

We do make it a habit to not drink until all work is done. My farm is on a main road and when moving equipment from field to field, there are a lot of idiots out there driving. I don't want to take any chances and be sued. I can also remember stacking hay on wagons in the field on a hot day and my friends would drive by, blowing the horn and holding a beer out the window and that would pizz me off. Here I was working in the hot sun and they were riding around having a good time. Now I think about it and laugh at those fools that don't have a pot to pee in and are always needing something. We make it a point to not partake until we are done for the day, then there are no rules. By the way, I use JD's cup holders with the sticky back. Although pricey, they work good.


----------



## swmnhay

The same here as Mike.I've always told any help no beer,etc at all when we are working.And I don't care what they do afterwards,heck I'll buy.

To many moveing parts etc,along with the liability.

I can also relate to the guys calling and saying lets go have fun,well I had work to do.And yep,now they like to borrow my stuff or wonder if they will ever be able to retire.


----------



## R Ball

When I had a job my cell phone was the biggest distraction on my tractor. Screwed up several cycles while round baling. Yep drink a little beer in my tractors on my farm while working hay. Never do it on the road ways though. Everything needs to be done in a responsible manner. I have no employees, just a son and a very good buddy. For us mowing hay, rankings and baling is like going fishing for some. We love it or wouldn't be doing it. The plus side of it is it feeds all their horses, our cattle, and brings in a little reported revenue that maintains the equipment.


----------



## foz682

I drink very little anyway (almost never), but definitly none when I'm on the tractor. When baling I occasionally have to get out and adjust the twine when the baler's running, not willing to take that extra risk. Know of lots of guys who do have one or two...to each his own, just don't put anyone else at risk and know when to draw the line.
Anyway, the cup holders in our MF are in a painfully awful spot, almost strain yourself trying to reach, just as easy to leave the juice bottle or gatorade on the floor.
It'd be great to have a cup holder that would stick to the windsheild or grab the rail on the door.


----------



## JD3430

Farming and I think mining are ranked as the most dangerous occupations. I can't see how drinking while farming makes it any safer, but like most of you have said, you keep off the roads. That makes the chance of you injuring someone else very small. 
All that said, I can barely keep up with baling when I'm sober.
Can't imagine doing it with a beer buzz....or any other kind of buzz for that matter.


----------



## LeadFarmer

mlappin said:


> To each their own, having ONE cold beer is far safer in my mind than watching other peoples help driving very large equipment down the state highway while playing with their damn cell phones.
> 
> In my mind as well it's far safer to be comfortable and your mind on your job than daydreaming about what your gonna do when you get off work.
> 
> Big difference between a beer, and a six or twelve pack.


Try explaining that difference to Officer Bacon.


----------



## LeadFarmer

My farm is my livelihood, and I would never put that at risk.

Several of your responses are of the "It's OK, I'm responsible and know my limits" school of thought. I'm going to assume that you are all adults, but it's shocking to me that you've made it through your entire life and still have that juvenile, teenage attitude. Accidents happen, shit happens, and when working around other people, the human element happens. I don't care how responsible and attentive you thing you are, let your guard down one day and something will go wrong.


----------



## Nitram

LeadFarmer said:


> Try explaining that difference to Officer Bacon.


Really??? Officer Bacon??? And you call others juvenile? I'm done!


----------



## somedevildawg

LeadFarmer said:


> My farm is my livelihood, and I would never put that at risk.
> 
> Several of your responses are of the "It's OK, I'm responsible and know my limits" school of thought. I'm going to assume that you are all adults, but it's shocking to me that you've made it through your entire life and still have that juvenile, teenage attitude. Accidents happen, shit happens, and when working around other people, the human element happens. I don't care how responsible and attentive you thing you are, let your guard down one day and something will go wrong.


Easy now ocifer Bacon......surely you jest when you say it's "shocking"....I mean really, now I understand that you have different feelings than others but perhaps you need to have a beer, loosen up a bit, it's ok for people to drink....if they are adults. I know my limits for various activities, and I never get to that point where I feel the least bit out of control....others may, not me. But, you are right accidents happen, shit happens and the human element does happen, but even if the other person had a beer and was suitable for work would you instantly blame it on the fact he had a beer.....I bet you would.....it's the same rational people use when they hear of someone with Lung cancer, " bet he was a smoker" they say.....fact is shit does happen, to good people mostly, ya know "only the good die young"Bottom line....we all live our lives in different ways, tolerance is a good thing.......we should all have some....


----------



## JD3430

It's funny you mention that. Ever notice how every time there's an accident between a truck and a car, it's always "the truckers fault" ?


----------



## LeadFarmer

somedevildawg said:


> Easy now ocifer Bacon......surely you jest when you say it's "shocking"....I mean really, now I understand that you have different feelings than others but perhaps you need to have a beer, loosen up a bit, it's ok for people to drink....if they are adults. I know my limits for various activities, and I never get to that point where I feel the least bit out of control....others may, not me. But, you are right accidents happen, shit happens and the human element does happen, but even if the other person had a beer and was suitable for work would you instantly blame it on the fact he had a beer.....I bet you would.....it's the same rational people use when they hear of someone with Lung cancer, " bet he was a smoker" they say.....fact is shit does happen, to good people mostly, ya know "only the good die young"Bottom line....we all live our lives in different ways, tolerance is a good thing.......we should all have some....


There is nothing wrong with drinking beer, i enjoy doing it as much as the next man. But there is a time and place for that and that time and place is most definitely not at work. It IS shocking to me to see adults that still have that "bulletproof" teenage attitude, like nothing will happen to them, they've been doing this for so long and have it all figured out. In my experience, thats when stuff happens.

It's not ME who would blame it on the beer, its THE LAW who would. It's standard procedure in my neck of the woods to have a blood test ran on any and all people who were involved in a crash/accident at work. If there was alcohol AND an injury involved you can get ready to fight for your farm in court. Not drinking at work is a very easy way to simply avoid ever falling into this situation. I agree, most of the time tolerance is a good thing, but in this situation there is zero room for tolerance.

Bottom line, I'm looking out for my business, as I hope to hand it down to my children someday. I don't want to drive by my "old farm" everyday and see someone else working it because I couldn't wait a couple hours to have a beer. If any of you or your loved ones have ever had a substance abuse problem, I think you'll be quite familiar with people saying "oh its ok, I know my limits", or "it's ok, im smart about how i drink/use".

So I will go ahead and pass on your advice to "loosen up". I'll continue to be responsible, and protect my investment and livelihood.


----------



## somedevildawg

You really need to re-read my previous posts and perhaps drink that beer, step back and just reread.....but for you to post something like you did tells me that you are intolerant of other people's views or their ability to handle themselves as adults. Believe me, I've spent a life's fortune on drug/alcohol addiction in my immediate family and am fully aware of that aspect of life. But if want to go out and rotary mow my fields and have a couple of brewskis while doing so, I'm a grown man, I do know my limits, and I don't need any criticism or childish remarks from you, nor you from me, we are adults. I certainly don't feel as tho I'm endangering myself or anyone else whilst doing said activity.

We always want to blame someone/something for accidents or evil acts that happen in life, blame the guns...blame the gov....blame the doctors...blame the pharmacist....blame the hotdog....blame the car.......in the end, I thnk it's incumbent on all of us to understand that sometimes....we just have no one left to blame it on

What about that guy with lung cancer? .....see....we want to blame someone, even if its the guy with the disease....(got a friend dying of lung cancer now.....never smoked a day)

I too have a zero tolerance for drinking at work, if I do drink, it's doing weekend chores,which according to my pay check, nonexistent, I ain't really working anyway. But I suppose my foot could slip and I run into a street and kill three people, if I had a beer before hand I guess I would be screwed, most certainly it would be responsible for the accident, couldn't have been....well, just an accident

Don't worry tho, if ya have a person who is high strung and happens to have say...heart problems....you can bet it's gonna be blamed on something, maybe what he ate, his stress level, his obsession to always be in control......you know where I'm going with this, you said it right....shit does happen, hopefully it doesn't happen to me, you or anyone else reading this post, but it most certainly will happen....and we may not have anyone to blame, that's when we usually resort to blaming God.....it just seems to be human nature.

We are not far apart leadfarmer, I just won't jump to judge peoples actions based on whether they happen to drink a beer and piddle around the farm or when the get off after a hard day....just my take, but you can pass on that, no skin off my back


----------



## mlappin

It's why they are called accidents, some things are really simply out of your control. If you've had one beer or not the teenager driving the new rocket his mommy daddy gave em for simply existing is still gonna rearend yah. If you're gonna get hit by lightening its gonna happen with no beers or a lot more than one.

Nobody ever said a word about driving and drinking, nobody ever said a word about a 6 or 12 pack while baling or working. Even my wife can handle one beer and keep a clear head even though she never drives after having said one beer.

Again accidents happen, http://articles.southbendtribune.com/2013-05-14/news/39263073_1_marshall-county-farm-is-blueberries.

Officer bacon?? I have the utmost respect for the police I know, DOT on the other hand....

Unless I'm mistaken one beer isn't going to put the average person over any limit, not even my wife would be over the limit with one and she's a certified light weight.


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> We are not far apart farmercline, I just won't jump to judge peoples actions based on whether they happen to drink a beer and piddle around the farm or when the get off after a hard day....just my take, but you can pass on that, no skin off my back


 Just curious where do I come into this or is that just a typo?


----------



## LeadFarmer

somedevildawg said:


> You really need to re-read my previous posts and perhaps drink that beer, step back and just reread.....but for you to post something like you did tells me that you are intolerant of other people's views or their ability to handle themselves as adults. Believe me, I've spent a life's fortune on drug/alcohol addiction in my immediate family and am fully aware of that aspect of life. But if want to go out and rotary mow my fields and have a couple of brewskis while doing so, I'm a grown man, I do know my limits, and I don't need any criticism or childish remarks from you, nor you from me, we are adults. I certainly don't feel as tho I'm endangering myself or anyone else whilst doing said activity.
> 
> We always want to blame someone/something for accidents or evil acts that happen in life, blame the guns...blame the gov....blame the doctors...blame the pharmacist....blame the hotdog....blame the car.......in the end, I thnk it's incumbent on all of us to understand that sometimes....we just have no one left to blame it on
> 
> What about that guy with lung cancer? .....see....we want to blame someone, even if its the guy with the disease....(got a friend dying of lung cancer now.....never smoked a day)
> 
> I too have a zero tolerance for drinking at work, if I do drink, it's doing weekend chores,which according to my pay check, nonexistent, I ain't really working anyway. But I suppose my foot could slip and I run into a street and kill three people, if I had a beer before hand I guess I would be screwed, most certainly it would be responsible for the accident, couldn't have been....well, just an accident
> 
> Don't worry tho, if ya have a person who is high strung and happens to have say...heart problems....you can bet it's gonna be blamed on something, maybe what he ate, his stress level, his obsession to always be in control......you know where I'm going with this, you said it right....shit does happen, hopefully it doesn't happen to me, you or anyone else reading this post, but it most certainly will happen....and we may not have anyone to blame, that's when we usually resort to blaming God.....it just seems to be human nature.
> 
> We are not far apart farmercline, I just won't jump to judge peoples actions based on whether they happen to drink a beer and piddle around the farm or when the get off after a hard day....just my take, but you can pass on that, no skin off my back


I wouldn't go so far as to say that I am intolerant of their views and ability to handle themselves, I'm saying I've seen it happen one too many times to people who have that "can't happen to me" attitude. Shit, I used to have that attitude, and guess what, it happened to me, although in a different situation. If my remarks about drinking at work hit a nerve and seem "childish" maybe YOU need to take that step back, and figure out why my comments are bothering you so much. Perhaps because they are true.

I'm not blaming anyone, I'm offering advice to avoid situations where blame might be placed on you or yours.

I know i am wasting my time trying to explain this to many of you. I've been around agriculture my whole life, and one thing I've learned is that the old-timers and more experienced guys all have that "been there, done that" attitude, and won't adapt to the changing of the times. Maybe something unfortunate will happen to one of us in our lifetime, maybe not, but I'd like to see you explain what happened to the law using the same words you said to me: "I'm a grown man, I know my limits". Comical.

I'll probably ruffle your feathers again with this post, which has never been my intention. But it's simply frustrating to me that people just don't get it. It's not my choice, it's the law.


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> Just curious where do I come into this or is that just a typo?


lol, sorry farmercline, just a typo, must of looked up and happened to see your post, need to put this beer down.....

That's just it leadfarmer, it doesn't ruffle my feathers, I'm able to handle it, some can not, I know that, you know that, I just chose to not play the name calling game, just too immature for me.....


----------



## rjbaustian

Holy cow, THIS got out of hand quickly.....FYI, I'm reading and posting as I'm driving my tractor down a 2 lane, drinking a beer. Packed the cooler this am, gonna swing into the gas station(with the tractor) and grab another 12pack. Maybe beer won't help ya, so have a little toke?


----------



## deadmoose

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Teslan

Heh. This sure has gotten long with the drinking beer conversation. I hadn't looked at this thread in days because I don't care about cup holders in my tractors and I was wondering why such a long thread about cup holders. LOL.


----------



## JD3430

I think this is the first "snippy" thread I've seen here! 
This is probably the most agreeable, helpful, respectful group I've ever been around. 
I remember joining another outdoor, tractor, landscape type website and some loser started ripping me, my father (RIP), how little money I made, my lack of success in life......There's a lot of disrespect and rudeness out there. Prolly some sawed off punk loser with no job and hung like a light switch. Lmao.
I don't mean the guy here on hay talk. I mean the guy on the other website.


----------



## rjbaustian

Yeah, I'd have to agree. And, I'd like to keep it that way! Idk if that guy is always like that, I'm guessing not. Maybe this is just a hot button subject for him. I don't really drink much in the tractor now, I used to when I was younger. Was it dumb? Yes. But I don't need to be verbally assaulted for it either. Everyone just needs to relax lol


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol....my apologies leadfarmer, I'm fairly headstrong myself. (Although apparently not as much as you) ok sorry for that too....,ima quit....BUT for the record.....Bar Bouy makes the best cup holder for your tractor, boat, plane, hovercraft, or atv.....put a 12 oz drink of your choosing......and that baby will swing every which-a-way and won't spill a drop.....my kinda cup holder.....as ole Paul used to say....Good Day!


----------



## AndyL

tnwalkingred said:


> All,
> 
> With hay season right around the corner anyone got a good suggestion on where to get a cupholder for my tractor? I'm tired of losing water and gatorade bottles everytime I need both hands! LOL
> 
> --Kyle


Now this OP was just for info to hold his water and gatorade, lol, ( he seemed to have opened a can of worms) it has turned to a drunken brawl. And then I think there was a toke on smoke or two. Each operator is responsible for his own actions. I don't drink hardly any. Never acquired the taste for beer and whiskey. ( I do enjoy a frozen margarita once in a while.) But being in the fire service for over 30 years, I have seen first hand what drinking and driving can do. Those were no doubt, just a 1 beer accident, but they were from those that drank, and still think they were in control. What ever you choose to do, just be careful. It's not only your life that's involved.

Myself, I would not allow a worker to have "a" beer and get on "my" tractor. That's just my choice. Everyone has a right to their own choice. Just remember, when the shit hits the fan. It involves more than just ones self.

On another note this is a pretty respectful forum. I'm on another, that a topic like this would get bad.


----------



## swmnhay

Back to the original subject.Can holders.A roll of duck tape works well.A can fits in it perfectly.It's portable you can set it on any flat surface.Heavy enough that it doesn't tip over.And you have the duck tape for use.


----------



## sethd11

http://www.amazon.com/Shoreline-Marine-Drink-Holder-Brass/dp/B004LR9R16/ref=lp_318296011_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1368791104&sr=1-15


----------



## sethd11

Copy and paste.. notice the Pepsi in the holder.


----------



## Texasmark

enos said:


> Go to boat store, they have ones that self level for sailboats. Never spill a drop.


+1. WW sells them around here. You get fore and aft plus side to side pivots. Large cup so you can get your beverage and sock into it, plus slot in the side for your morning coffee.

Mark


----------



## Texasmark

somedevildawg said:


> Called a bar buoy I believe


Yes!


----------



## Texasmark

enos said:


> NOT that anyone has consumed alchol in a boat.!


You can go to a bar and order Coke. Grin

Mark


----------



## JeffRocknr

This is what happens when your cooler falls off the tractor while tedding hay...it was a sad sad day.


----------



## rjbaustian

You're making me thirsty


----------



## Vol

AndyL said:


> On another note this is a pretty respectful forum. I'm on another, that a topic like this would get bad.


This forum is about as civil as you could hope for.....especially considering that 98% of the posters are grown men. I am grateful to be connected with these men....and women. The advice and experience one can glean from here is immeasurable....not just with hay, but with most aspects of agriculture. We have a well rounded brotherhood of agricultural folk....my kind of people.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I think it's people united for one common cause. The other sites is just kids indulged in truck wars. 
We could have brand wars here, but since all of us here use our equipment as a tool to make a living, it's different than children or coffee shop "super-truckers" trying to use a truck, car, motorcycle brand to make up for something else missing in their lives.
This isn't a brand website, it's a occupation website.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> I think it's people united for one common cause. The other sites is just kids indulged in truck wars.
> We could have brand wars here, but since all of us here use our equipment as a tool to make a living, it's different than children or coffee shop "super-truckers" trying to use a truck, car, motorcycle brand to make up for something else missing in their lives.
> This isn't a brand website, it's a occupation website.


While not all who work hay may consider it an occupation, they still WORK for hay in one way or another. I believe this may keep some away who have no desire to ever lift a finger. This helps leave good folks who care about attempting to master a subject while both learning from and teaching others. Some may learn or teach more but I think you get what I am after.


----------



## JD3430

I think if I'm reading between the lines, what you're saying is that there's not a lot of lazy losers typically still in their pajamas at 3:30 in the afternoon hanging out here. 
We all work very hard here and can appreciate each others good and bad times.


----------



## rjbaustian

Taste great!


----------



## deadmoose

As you put it.... lazy losers don't go looking how to get some work done. Pride is a foreign word there.


----------



## R Ball

Vol said:


> This forum is about as civil as you could hope for.....especially considering that 98% of the posters are grown men. I am grateful to be connected with these men....and women. The advice and experience one can glean from here is immeasurable....not just with hay, but with most aspects of agriculture. We have a well rounded brotherhood of agricultural folk....my kind of people.Regards, Mike


I would like to add not just agriculture but life in general . Some wears their heart on their sleeve others will never blink. All in all it's a very good mix with a common interest that involves hard work and dedication to get the job done no matter what it takes.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I've learned a lot from the people on this forum and I appreciate that. While I'm not the most regular poster on here, I believe that most of you know that I've never really gotten fired up on here before (I think, haha). I'm not always like that, it's just a hot button issue for me, as one of you guys put it.

I truly only meant the best, and I realize I definitely could have gone about it another way.

I guess I don't know any other way to speak on this subject, except for very strongly. I don't want anything bad to happen to anyone though. I realize some people can be very responsible and will probably live their whole lives without having an accident or getting a DUI in their tractor, but I've also seen the flip-side of that coin. Where people who were very responsible and have done that for a LONG time got in an accident, got pulled over, or killed someone. I've seen it too many times. Please just be safe you guys, and please take the time to reflect on everything you have, and realize that all it takes is one mistake (maybe not even your mistake) to lose all of it.


----------



## Nitram

Leadfarmer I would like you to know that I have much respect for your last post. I give you much credit for your passion forwhat you feel strongly about. and the way you now state it is less combative. And makes a better impact


----------



## tnwalkingred

OK guys,

I didn't start this topic to get everyone into a political debate. I simply asked what were the best ideas people had for a tractor cupholder. What you choose to put into that cupholder is your own choice. I'm 31 years and work full time for a telecommuniations company. I have a small hay business on the side as well as raise a few beef cattle. The farming aspect of "MY" life is my hobby. If my hobby happens to make me a little extra money then great. If not then so be it. I've never made any money playing golf, going to the lake to ski, or riding horses. If I choose to drink a beer, or two, or ten while I'm on my own time then that's my choice. I'm well aware of the consequences and make my own choices accordingly. One of the things I love about this conuntry is the right to free speech and free choice (what little of that we have left).

There are a million different opinions as to what is right and what is wrong. I'm not going to judge anyone for their opinion regardless of what it is. I normally drink a few beers when I'm bushogging, mowing, and raking. I don't when I'm doing other things such as raking, baling, and moving hay. I also ALWAYS wear my seat belt when I'm on the tractor. I know lots of people who own open station tractors that don't and that's their choice.

I respect all the help I've gotten from people on this site and think that the majority are good as gold. I'm a members of other forums and I can tell you that the people on here are all MUCH more polite than than the other forums.

Thanks for all the tips guys. I'll check into the "bar buoy" holder.

Kyle


----------



## DSLinc1017

Much respect to all, a cold one at the end of the day some times makes life that much better, always within reason when operating. 
Now as far as cup holders go, I personally have had great issues with my zero turn lawn mower. It is equipped with a cup holder, and yes when mowing the lawn I do often break the law and insist on a good "lawn mowin beer". My issue is.... It takes two hands to operate one of these mowers, leaving the beverage in the cup holder. The cup holder is useless.... My beverage ends up full of foam and half empty.... If a better cup holder needs to be re-invented it is for the zero turn mower.

So far the best lawn mowin beer is Long Trail black berry wheat.


----------



## mlappin

Strange I can run my ZTR with one hand, gotta adjust the levers in closer to one another. I gave up on trying to have a cold one while mowing the grass, soon as I turn the wind blows some clippings into it.


----------



## R Ball

Yep, couple years back bought one of those John deere 757 zero turn mowers. At the time I smoked and drank a little beer. After mowing with it for approx 55 hours I decided it had to go. No way I could keep up with my vices and I also felt like pig pen on it with the clippings.
However the dog gone thing would mow at 70mph. The local John Deere dealer burn't me up when I traded it back in two months later. Now I have a JD x485. Not near as fast but 
A lot more user friendly and cleaner to operate.
Now that I don't smoke though I would take back the zero turn. Damn I think i am just hard to please or have no idea what I want.


----------



## Texasmark

JeffRocknr said:


> This is what happens when your cooler falls off the tractor while tedding hay...it was a sad sad day.


Had that happen a time or two. Yes sir, a sad day.

Mark


----------



## DSLinc1017

mlappin said:


> Strange I can run my ZTR with one hand, gotta adjust the levers in closer to one another. I gave up on trying to have a cold one while mowing the grass, soon as I turn the wind blows some clippings into it.


I've tried this too, good for long runs, I have what can be best described as a lawn mowin obstical corse. One hand on the controls one on the beverage and the fact these mowers move way to fast.... Leaves to much room for damage, and I'm not about to explain my self to the misses.


----------



## mlappin

Found Polaris had the good sense to design a great cup holder for the Ranger we bought. Had a calf late today and figured it was a good time to kick back and enjoy a cold one while seeing if momma was going to figure it out since it was her first.


----------



## urednecku

DSLinc1017 said:


> My issue is.... It takes two hands to operate one of these mowers, leaving the beverage in the cup holder. The cup holder is useless.... My beverage ends up full of foam and half empty.... If a better cup holder needs to be re-invented it is for the zero turn mower.
> 
> So far the best lawn mowin beer is Long Trail black berry wheat.


Problem solved.


----------



## AndyL

urednecku said:


> Problem solved.


I was gonna suggest you get a long tube, but I see you found the solution.


----------



## DSLinc1017

urednecku said:


> Problem solved.


The thought crossed my mind! (So to speak)


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Sooo, Did the cup holder crisis get solved? Where were we? I say it's Kyle's fault! LOL


----------



## Nitram

Less Filling!


----------



## JD3430

Tastes great!!,


----------



## DSLinc1017

Coolers empty...


----------



## enos

Since we all have caught ADHD........Hey look, squirrell!!!


----------



## urednecku

Rabbit!


----------



## enos

Can we ride bikes now?


----------



## rjbaustian

Duck!


----------



## DSLinc1017

enos said:


> Can we ride bikes now?


As long as it has a really cool cup holder!


----------



## DYNOBOB

I use a Ram cupholder and mount. also works on the goldwing.


----------



## jturbo10

In my cab tractors I use the self leveling boat cup holders which are also stainless steel and don't rust. They swing to keep from spilling in rough ground and use a self tapping screw and plastic tab to attached the cup holder. Work great and can be put anywhere there is an open space. On my open station tractors I've tried a lot of different holders. The boat holders with the suction cups don't cut it as they eventually fall off or allow the taller drinks to fall out. I bought two new stainless steel magnetic holders that I put on the fenders and they work fairly good but they will fall off in really rough ground. I used once on my open station tractor in the hay field last week pulling a New Holland bale wagon and it worked fine. They also have a hole in the bottom so you can attach to fender is you want and they are insulated. If I'm going to be in the field a long time and need multiple bottles of fluids, especially in hot summer on open station tractor I use a soft rectangular cooler bag that I put different kinds of fluids and food inside along with ice. It fits between my feet on the bottom platform and works great.


----------



## somedevildawg

This a funny ass thread, whodathunkit....cupholders....notice I been steering clear...


----------



## R Ball

It's only as important as your refreshment devildawg. Hot day puts it high the list I guess.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Funny thing I noticed as baling yesterday, low and behold my Kubota has a cup holder built right in the (right side) fender . Never occurred to me as I put my beverage (Water bottle) in it.  Thanks to this tread (thread) I now have taken special notice of this nice feature.


----------



## somedevildawg

Well now that you mention it....my John Deere has a um....beverage holder built n2 the console under the steering wheel that is ducted with A/C air to keep said beverage cool.....those guys at John Deere musta been thinking about this thread as the only thing that fits n2 this holder is a 16oz plastic bottle, purty much need one with a screw down lid for this to be functional, ain't never seen a alcoholic beverage in that config......I didn't mention this earlier about the John Deere insightfulness, functional beverage holder because of the risk of being labeled as "boasting", but it really is a unic (like that huh) {I mean if you're going to right a word like unique, ya might as well have unic spelling} functional item that I appreciate about my JD tractor.....which is another reason why they're the lead dog in the pack...........sorry, couldn't help it....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

My vote is for Dynobob's cupholder as being the best and probably the most expensive.


----------



## Teslan

My massey 6290 has this kind of slide out vent that you can stick a can of something in then slide it back in and then the can inside the AC vents. I never have tried it as I don't drink beer and when I did drink soda I anticipated the soda would explode onto me after being shook around for awhile.


----------



## triabordofarm

This holder was a bit pricey but it works great on my open station. Its tough to get the ****** cup out so I just leave it in and pull the can/bottle out. Sticks to the fender with double sided tape that comes on it. Been 2 years and still working great.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041E0K5G/ref=asc_df_B0041E0K5G2610013?smid=A2F8KAB7F15GZF&tag=sdcbing591-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0041E0K5G


----------



## USMC - Retired

New member here this will be my first post. Found the site and this thread specifically because I was looking for something to mount on my MF 431 to hold a water bottle. Read through this whole thread and laughed a bit so I figured I would join the group for more free entertainment. Thanks for the good info and the laughs to everyone who chimed in here. Also want to send a big "Semper Fi" out to somedevildawg  , not only are we brothers but it looks like we're neighbors too.


----------



## DSLinc1017

USMC - Retired said:


> New member here this will be my first post. Found the site and this thread specifically because I was looking for something to mount on my MF 431 to hold a water bottle. Read through this whole thread and laughed a bit so I figured I would join the group for more free entertainment. Thanks for the good info and the laughs to everyone who chimed in here. Also want to send a big "Semper Fi" out to somedevildawg  , not only are we brothers but it looks like we're neighbors too.


Welcome to the forum! you will find a great wealth of knowledge, including as this tread has pointed out, the important things in life!

I myself have never served, but have great appreciation and admiration for those that have. Thank you for your service.


----------



## somedevildawg

USMC - Retired said:


> New member here this will be my first post. Found the site and this thread specifically because I was looking for something to mount on my MF 431 to hold a water bottle. Read through this whole thread and laughed a bit so I figured I would join the group for more free entertainment. Thanks for the good info and the laughs to everyone who chimed in here. Also want to send a big "Semper Fi" out to somedevildawg  , not only are we brothers but it looks like we're neighbors too.


Lol.....checked my content and thought....hmmmm...ain't seen that topic lately.....ain't cause I been baling hay either.....along with you, been watchn it rain this year in Dixie. I'll take it...ain't gonna complain....not after the past years!


----------



## USMC - Retired

The rain has been crazy! Been worried about not being able to get in the fields but the break we've had this week worked out perfect.


----------



## Vol

Some of the cupholder brigade might be interested in this accoutrement....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/Machinery_Journal_138/a_tractor_with_a_breathalyzer/


----------



## deadmoose

DYNOBOB said:


> I use a Ram cupholder and mount. also works on the goldwing.


After much deliberation I ordered two of these. One for my swather and one for my atv. I really could have used one in the swather this year. Maybe in time for its trek into winter storage. The self leveling seems like it should handle a less than perdect ride better than a fixed one. When they arrive I will see if I can find a good spot to put one on my tractor as well.


----------



## deadmoose

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=atv+drink+holder&tag=hydsma-20&index=aps&hvadid=44935991220&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13451525639017245669&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_5oi3ov7ov1_e


----------



## ARD Farm

JD3430 said:


> I don't like drinking while farming because I hate stopping to pee a lot. Full bladder & bumps don't mix!,


The boys down the road are die hard consumers of whistle pops. One modded his JD's AC vent to accept a Bush can. That way he can have a cold one anytime....

Myself, I wedge my water between the HarvestTech control box and the upholstered fender well. I have a drink holder built in, but one bump and it's behind the seat.

What I really need is a Fastrack with suspension.


----------



## ARD Farm

deadmoose said:


> After much deliberation I ordered two of these. One for my swather and one for my atv. I really could have used one in the swather this year. Maybe in time for its trek into winter storage. The self leveling seems like it should handle a less than perdect ride better than a fixed one. When they arrive I will see if I can find a good spot to put one on my tractor as well.


I see you are into the terry cloth towel seat cover too. I asked my wife to take an old bath towel and make me a seat cover. Mine is grey in the M9 and green in the 105) and they work. Must be a Kubota thing..... Take it off, toos in the washer machine, dry and viola a clean seat cover.


----------



## ARD Farm

DSLinc1017 said:


> Funny thing I noticed as baling yesterday, low and behold my Kubota has a cup holder built right in the (right side) fender . Never occurred to me as I put my beverage (Water bottle) in it. Thanks to this tread (thread) I now have taken special notice of this nice feature.


Never fear, your beverage won't stay in there. One is too big and one is too small. They must have odd sized beverage cans/bottles in Japan. (mertic maybe?)


----------



## ARD Farm

JD3430 said:


> I think it's people united for one common cause. The other sites is just kids indulged in truck wars.
> We could have brand wars here, but since all of us here use our equipment as a tool to make a living, it's different than children or coffee shop "super-truckers" trying to use a truck, car, motorcycle brand to make up for something else missing in their lives.
> This isn't a brand website, it's a occupation website.


10-4.... Not an occupation with me, more of a hobby but unlike a normal hobby that costs money, this one makes money and thats a good thing. The investment is appreciable. The rewards are negligible (I never had a gal offer me a beer in a tank top while I was chucking hay....lol). but it's fun, keeps me active and I enjoy it. Not particularly this year but most years I do.

If I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't do it. At 65, I have earned the right to choose.


----------



## deadmoose

I got part of my order today and quickly and easily installed the one on my atv with quick use of a (standard) socket. First test says if I would have bought this new with the wheeler it would have paid for itself in saved beverage. I like the packaging as well.


----------



## JD3430

ARD Farm said:


> 10-4.... Not an occupation with me, more of a hobby but unlike a normal hobby that costs money, this one makes money and thats a good thing. The investment is appreciable. The rewards are negligible (I never had a gal offer me a beer in a tank top while I was chucking hay....lol). but it's fun, keeps me active and I enjoy it. Not particularly this year but most years I do.
> 
> If I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't do it. At 65, I have earned the right to choose.


I was getting new tires on my 550 today and a guy at the tire shop asked me if I needed any help.
I told him "not now, things are slowing down". He gave me his card and asked me to call him if I ever needed help. I asked him how much $/hr he was looking to make.
He said "it really doesnt matter, I want to help you make hay for mental therapy more than to make money".


----------



## R Ball

JD send me his number, we could use the help. 
By the way had some nasty old Milwaukee Best in the cup holder this evening.


----------



## swmnhay

ARD Farm said:


> Never fear, your beverage won't stay in there. One is too big and one is too small. They must have odd sized beverage cans/bottles in Japan. (mertic maybe?)


Try putting a can cozzie on it,It might help hold it in place.


----------



## cmd

JD3430 said:


> I was getting new tires on my 550 today and a guy at the tire shop asked me if I needed any help.
> I told him "not now, things are slowing down". He gave me his card and asked me to call him if I ever needed help. I asked him how much $/hr he was looking to make.
> He said "it really doesnt matter, I want to help you make hay for mental therapy more than to make money".


Having a few beers while mowing hay does me wonders.


----------



## somedevildawg

cmd said:


> Having a few beers while mowing hay does me wonders.


All right now.....


----------



## cmd

somedevildawg said:


> All right now.....


Guess I didn't read the first 4 pages of self-righteous arguments.


----------



## German Farmer

Cheapest solution. Go to Babies r Us. By a stroller cup holder. It will have two cup holders built in with a screw down on it just like a C clamp. You can clamp it on multiple places in the tractor. One of the cups comes with a "snack" holder. Don't throw it away. It will hold a bottle of water or beer much tighter and better.


----------



## German Farmer

As far as the hidden thread inside the cup holder thread. The debate is apples and oranges. I, like, many others, work a full day off the farm and come home to farm. If you are lucky enough to be a full-time farmer and have employees then different than me and others here. I don't believe that anyone on here would willing be on the road in a tractor, drunk. I do have a neighbor that partakes all day and he has to drive by our place to get home-it does worry me, but not my place to tell him how to live. If I was 60, divorced, with no kids, and no one to talk to all day, I might drink more too.


----------



## Uncle Steve

When I was young we would drink some beer as we worked. Back then society had a different idea about men having beer during work. Taking a cooler was just a part of life. And we were not intoxicated. It was more like some drink a couple of pops while at work now. I just quit enjoying it so have mostly stopped. Now when I am with friends I might be talked into a drink. Have to be careful and lay off a dose or 2 of medicine it clashes with though.

I think that now it is a rarety except for those that are addicted. And sadly even on the farm alcohol is not our only addiction problem these days. I know a few of those and can point them out . Just the thought of drinking a beer for breakfast churns my stomach even though I have done that on a few occasions.


----------



## slowzuki

We were reading the history of our town, they used to ring the town bell for rum breaks a long time ago. Read about the shipyards that would pay workers a bonus if the showed up and stayed sober at work as they got more done, long before days of unions.


----------

